# LGD basic care



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

I photographed the label of the vaccine my pup received that I need to follow up with. He has a vet appt in about a month, which is too late for some of these questions and treatments. The breeder is someone, though I trust with genetics and the scientific part of animal rearing, I do not want to attempt communication with again.  Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge!

Is this the same vax he received? Durvet Canine Spectra 5 One Dose Vaccine - 040481 | Blain's Farm & Fleet The label only lists AdenoType 2 on what he received. My understanding is that he needs two more doses, each about 2-3 weeks apart. Is that right? What is "Sterile Diluent" and is it necessary? I expected to administer this myself subq in his scruff. 

He also received (same day as vax)
Frontline
4-way dewormer
How frequently do these need done? He's about 14 weeks old now. Any products to look for or avoid? Can dewormer brands be mixed?

Any advice is welcome! We're total newbies.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

Need to give him the same shot two more time, two week apart. Sterile dilutant is what you mix into the the other vile with the shot contents in it. It’s dried. He also needs wormed again in another two weeks. Frontline depending on how bad your ticks and fleas are, whenever the directions say to give it again. When we have litters I start giving shots at four weeks and worming every two weeks after they turn two weeks, and quit worming when they are about ten weeks. That breeder was definitely not on the ball. You can mix workers but we usually use a tube of horse wormer, safeguard, for all their first workings.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

lazymsquare said:


> Need to give him the same shot two more time, two week apart. Sterile dilutant is what you mix into the the other vile with the shot contents in it. It’s dried


Thanks @lazymsquare- that makes sense. I'm not surprised to hear she was off; they seemed overwhelmed by animal care.

So, is the product I linked to the correct vax for him? I can get that done this weekend if so.

He got Pyrantel Pamoate on 6/22 at 12 weeks old. She told me to give him a 4way dewormer on 7/7. I haven't found that yet. What would you do considering his age? He's very attracted to sheep and goat poop...

'll ask neighbors what they do for fleas and ticks/Frontline around here.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

If that is the same vaccine that was given to him first it’s the correct one, if you can’t find the same one he will need to start over on his shot schedule. I suggest getting the next two vaccines at the same time if you find them.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

Just go buy a tube of safeguard horse wormer to use, more bang for your buck.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Since I am not familiar with this type of dog, I cannot say if this would be a risk, but many herding type dogs, or dogs that have those breeds in their background, carry a gene called MDR1 that makes them have severe reactions to ivermectin and some other meds. So I would encourage you to research that if you think it might be a risk for him. Some dog dewormers have ivermectin. We were always very careful with that stuff since we bred Collies, which can carry the gene.


----------

